# Fastest way to tape cabinets



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

What’s the fastest way to tape off kitchen cabinet boxes. I find it painfully time consuming and appreciate any genius tips


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

With patience grasshopper.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, it is time consuming. Personally I hate taping so I hand it off to my wife to do whenever I can. Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Yeah, it is time consuming. Personally I hate taping so I hand it off to my wife to do whenever I can. Hope that helps. :wink:


Will she travel to Maryland and work for steamed crabs?:biggrin:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Tape inside with 8" paper, cut a thick card board and place it inside put screw in the middle to hold it when spraying. If you do a lot of cabinets you can reuse them for the next job.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I worked in a cabinet shop for bit. As the new guy, for the first couple months, I got to mask all the insides of all the cabinets. You get proficient at it after a while. I would put a strip of 12" paper all the way around the inside, tape the seam, then kind of pull the paper out, and crease and tape the 45 degree corners, then fill the middle with more paper if needed. Its hard to explain, but it looks like the picture above, except with masking paper. The smaller ones are a little trickier. put a backwards strip of tape on the bottom, paper the top, fold down and crease it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Joseph said:


> What’s the fastest way to tape off kitchen cabinet boxes. I find it painfully time consuming and appreciate any genius tips


It may seem like a little extra time and material, but I find running a bead of 1.5-2" tape around all of the areas before running the paper or plastic, allows accurate and fluid momentum and less reliance on dexterity and masking machine control.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I run 1.5" tape on the inside frame then attach paper to the esposed edge. Usually 5 minutes per opening. Removal is just as easy


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Will she travel to Maryland and work for steamed crabs?:biggrin:


Probably not, but let me check MY schedule.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I masked a cabinet out yesterday, documented it for you.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

very nice job ThreeSisters, it took you 1 minute :vs_cool:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> https://youtu.be/5-A9Rv30OY4
> 
> I masked a cabinet out yesterday, documented it for you.


I do it this way, except I use masking film usually 48" premium and 2" tape. The tape catches the film on the sides and then I cut the bottom excess. Faster than paper, try it.


----------



## coastpainter (Mar 2, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I do it this way, except I use masking film usually 48" premium and 2" tape. The tape catches the film on the sides and then I cut the bottom excess. Faster than paper, try it.


Best way Ive found.


----------

